# Sub 1500g wheelset for under $350?



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Neuvation's SL5 Wheelset is looking very tempting for $330.

http://www.neuvationcycling.com/product120.html - 640g $99

http://www.neuvationcycling.com/product162.html - 850g $229

Without going custom-build, is there anything that can match/beat this weight while staying near the same price?

I currently have aero3's but plan on sticking them on my other bike when I take of the worn down 7spd drivetrain.

Whatever I end up getting, it is going to be a present from one of my professors~


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

*Edit*: delete, I am stupid and browser is acting up.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

*Edit*: delete, I am stupid and browser is acting up.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Flit has some new ones. The Letica looks quite tempting. A little bit over 1300 grams and $399. There was a group buy a couple of days ago where these can be had for $299.

http://www.flitwheels.com


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

RC28 said:


> Flit has some new ones. The Letica looks quite tempting. A little bit over 1300 grams and $399. There was a group buy a couple of days ago where these can be had for $299.
> 
> http://www.flitwheels.com


Thanks for that link. It almost seems too good to be true. They claim the Letica wheel set weighs 1315 grams and also offer a Sapim CX-Ray upgrade for $89. That should make the set even lighter, but they don't say how much lighter.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

BunnV said:


> Thanks for that link. It almost seems too good to be true. They claim the Letica wheel set weighs 1315 grams and also offer a Sapim CX-Ray upgrade for $89. That should make the set even lighter, but they don't say how much lighter.


Well, they have been pretty well reviewed here and in bikeforums and their weights seem to be spot on. 

One of their own posts here and in BF a well. Search for posts by flitchristy and you'll find her.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Both of Flit's aloy wheels were recently reviewed on Testrider.com. Same price for either set, but different builds.

http://www.testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=player&video=91

They also reviewed a couple from the Neuvation line last year.

http://www.testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=player&video=9


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Hmm, read around about the flit wheels, and plan on sending them an email. This might be a winner.


----------



## schmalts (Sep 10, 2008)

where is the group by link??


----------



## dehoff (Oct 25, 2005)

The group buy was over on bikeforums.net, but was limited to 10 sets and is closed. I posted a link in the hot deals forum here a while back. 

The CX-rays supposedly drop about 10 grams off the wheelset. I picked up a set of the Cone-A (27mm rim) but didn't weigh them until after tires/cassette were already on. They did drop over 1.25 pounds from the Fulcrum 5's they replaced.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Yah, going from Neuvation m28 aero 3's to the flit letica's with sapim CX-rays would save me 445g/15.5 oz That's just wow for the price. Seriously.

1750g / $249 (what I paid) - 7g per $1
?1307g? / $488 - 2.7g per $1

Just to compare weight vs price, Shimano WH-7850 Dura-Ace wheelsets are 1392g and sell for $1300. Of course I am not able to personally compare value, warranties, or lifetime expectancy. But still.

Let's do another comparison: Mavic R-Sys Premiums: 1360g retail for about $1100. Value, warranties, or lifetime expectancy not put into comparison again... those flit's are very tempting.

Can I get some testimonies from Flit owners on the wheel properties from your use of them so far?

P.S. I'm a whopping 130lb :thumbsup:


----------



## rlim (Oct 28, 2007)

I purchased Flit's Zephyr carbon wheelset w/ cx-ray option in last year’s group buy and I can vouch on the quality of the wheels and workmanship. The wheels are extremely light and it will be a challenge finding a comparable wheelset for the price Flit is charging. The wheels are locally made in Michigan and the support is excellent. I believe the CX-RAY option will decrease weight by about 10 grams ... this is base on another thread I read elsewhere.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

I bought a set of Flit Letica's on the BIkeforums.net group buy. I received them a few days ago and so far I like them. 

They arrived true and with even spoke tension. They feel stiff and I haven't noticed any flexing. I don't like the skewers they came with, but for $300, I wasn't even expecting skewers. 

The normal price is $400 with free shipping. The group buy was like $300 +40 shipping. I think they're still a pretty good deal at $400.. 

You could also check with Mike Garcia who runs Odds and Endos. I bought some wheels from him last year. THey were like 1500gm, but I wanted silver only and that may have impacted weight... The price was pretty low if I remember correctly. Give him a call and check what he can offer. (Calling is the way to get ahold of him,.. emailing probably won't work)


----------



## rlim (Oct 28, 2007)

Infini said:


> I I don't like the skewers they came with, but for $300, I wasn't even expecting skewers.
> 
> The skewers aren't too bad ... light alloys. I ended up replacing mine with A2Z Titanium skewers as PBK had a sale back then ...


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

after watching the testrider video review, anyone know where to get the nipples they use? Are they worth it?


----------



## myitch (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah, i'm interested in the riding experiences on the Flit Letica's also.

What say you?


----------



## cat4rider (Nov 10, 2006)

Try Xero XR-1, 1460 g, retails for 285.00 not too shabby....


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Talked to Flit Wheels and learned this:



> > What is your turn around for shipping once you receive a payment?
> At the moment we have a build time of 1-2 weeks.
> 
> > Do your wheels come with skewers?
> ...


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry for the cheap-shot means of advertising, but I thought I would try and sell my current wheels to help pay for these flit wheels:
http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=14929&cat=7


----------



## semosr (May 5, 2008)

I know that the leticas will be good on the climbs, but do you think the 22 mm is alright on the flats? with a compact?


----------



## winders (Mar 19, 2009)

Where would I find information on group buys on this forum?

S-


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

lalahsghost said:


> Sorry for the cheap-shot means of advertising, but I thought I would try and sell my current wheels to help pay for these flit wheels:
> http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=14929&cat=7


For that price you may as well keep them for spares....


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

winders said:


> Where would I find information on group buys on this forum?
> 
> S-


The answer to this question was posted in this thread 3 weeks ago - look up there.


----------

